# Ruger M77 Trigger???



## buck down (Nov 24, 2008)

I have and love my 2 Ruger rifles except for the trigger pull. Can the trigger be easily lightened or would it be better to just get an aftermarket trigger?


----------



## jbroadnax (Nov 24, 2008)

If is is a 3 position safety model(unless brand new) you will have to replace the trigger with an adjustable one.  Moyers makes a great trigger for the Ruger.


----------



## germag (Nov 24, 2008)

Any competent gunsmith can "work" the Mark II triggers and make them much, much better....even good. But, if you want to be able to adjust it, you'll need to install an aftermarket trigger. In addition to Moyers, the following offer triggers for the M77 Mark II:

Dayton-Traister
Rifle Basix
Timney
Spec-Tec

They are available from Brownell's as well as MidWay USA.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 24, 2008)

By the time you pay a gunsmith to work on the trigger, you can replace it with a good trigger.

I love my little Mk II, but the factory trigger is the pits.


----------



## germag (Nov 24, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> By the time you pay a gunsmith to work on the trigger, you can replace it with a good trigger.
> 
> I love my little Mk II, but the factory trigger is the pits.



Well, typically they charge about $50 or so to "adjust" the trigger. A Timney trigger is right around $100. To me, it's worth it just to go ahead and replace it.

I have put Timney triggers in all of my MK IIs, except one that I put a Dayton-Traister trigger in and one that I put a Spec-Tec trigger in.

I agree.....the Ruger triggers are the worst "lawyer triggers" in the business.


----------



## trick65 (Nov 24, 2008)

*trigger*

I have a25-06 Ruger.About two years ago I had a gunsmith named Tim Castill in Pelham Ga. to work it down to 2.75 pounds.Would not trade it for any other now.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 24, 2008)

if you have the older Tang safety 77 you can adjust the trigger pressure quite easily.


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 24, 2008)

jglenn said:


> if you have the older Tang safety 77 you can adjust the trigger pressure quite easily.



And having the sear surfaces honed to a mirror finish will do wonders on it as well. Mine's so smooth now it's scary. With the original spring and no other changes it'll adjust down to 1.75 pounds. I keep it adjusted to 2.5 pounds.


----------



## germag (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, the old Ruger M77 triggers were really good.


----------



## buck down (Nov 25, 2008)

My Ruger's have the Win type safety on them with the Old skeleton type stocks on them. The factory trigger pull is horrible. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## germag (Nov 25, 2008)

buck down said:


> My Ruger's have the Win type safety on them with the Old skeleton type stocks on them. The factory trigger pull is horrible. Thanks for the tips!




That's the first version of the All Weather MKII. The trigger is non-adjustable.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 25, 2008)

> A Timney trigger is right around $100.



I caught one on sale at Midway for about $70.00.

It's a regular sale and definitely worth waiting and watching.


----------



## germag (Nov 25, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I caught one on sale at Midway for about $70.00.
> 
> It's a regular sale and definitely worth waiting and watching.



Yes, sir! A Timney MKII trigger is a bargain at $70.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't suggest anyone try it without the skills of a gunsmith.  But here is what a smith would probably do if he worked on the factory trigger.

http://www.centerfirecentral.com/77trigger.html

I took a look at mine and chickened out of messing with it.  That .040 inch they are talking about is a very tiny.


----------

